# AM I Eligible To Marry...Sexual Health???



## Confused Guy 81 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have been a frequent masturbator since 14 years. I am 25 right now. And i feel like my penis is not working anymore. I have never laid down with a girl. Following are my problems point wise:-

1. Due to excessive masturbation, pornography and smoking i feel like my erection angle has went down. My penis erects at 110 degree. slightly downwards.
2. I think my wife would cheat on me and would fight all the time because of my low sexual ability.
3. I am not very worldly and I don't like women to cheat.
4. I am not married yet and haven't found a woman for myself and I am always afraid that whosoever girl i select for marriage, she will be disappointed in the end.
5. I've extreme performance anxiety all the times.
6. I am also underweight.
7. I have hard erections. But not consistent and erection angle is not good as it was back when i was 18-22.

Please help me....I want to know am i eligible to marry?


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

It sounds like your issues are in your head, not in you body.

You should start at a therapist who can help you work through the self esteem issues that you display in your post.

Once the mind leads, the body will follow.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mistys dad said:


> It sounds like your issues are in your head, not in you body.
> 
> You should start at a therapist who can help you work through the self esteem issues that you display in your post.
> 
> Once the mind leads, the body will follow.


:iagree:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You think you're not eligible for marriage because you choke your chicken?

:rofl:
Sorry mate, but listen to yourself. What Mistys dad said is very true


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the angle. Some men are just like that. 

I think that you should see both an individual counselor and maybe a sex counselor to get over your hang ups.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BTW I don't get the 110' thing, you mean it's a hook?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

You need to build a trusting relationship with a woman and expeirence sex to get over your hangups. Sounds like you ahve plenty of expeirence with your self and none with women


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Buddy...lay off the porn and get out there and try to meet a real life breathing woman.

My own first serious relationship occurred when I was 23 years old, and, although I had been with a few women before then, most of them were drop dead gorgeous sexy women who were paid for their services and who knew how to please.

It took me three months of trying with a real woman, all 5'3" 150 pounds of her, before I finally was able to climax through sex rather than through a blowjob or handjob. While she wasn't obese, just the fact that she was not like a woman I'd see in porn or who I'd pay for, it made it difficult, as did all the masturbating I did leading up to her.

But, once I was able to climax that first time, then it started happening regularly, even after I married her and she first dropped 30 pounds to get down to a super hot 120 pounds while we were dating to when she ballooned to 230 pounds before I ended the marriage. It's not that I was attracted to big women as much as it was that sex took a primary role over masturbation.

About that 110 degree angle? Hmmm...cannot help you there...maybe tie a pencil to it?! lol


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Dont worry about bedding women until you have had great experienece dating women.

In regards to the angle of your penis, its normal. My penis is capable of being stiff and hard enough to brake glass (dont ask) and it is never straight up and down while erect. It hangs around at the 110 degree mark due to length, weight and leverage of the attachement.


----------



## Confused Guy 81 (Dec 25, 2011)

you guys are right. i have never been into women. i never loved a girl or kissed one. so, i think that all girls want is a big erect penis otherwise they start cheating on you..

i know it is not good to think like that. but does penis stops working after some years of marriage due to frequent usage?? please tell coz i don't know such things..


----------



## Confused Guy 81 (Dec 25, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> BTW I don't get the 110' thing, you mean it's a hook?


No it is not a hook. If points at 10 degree below horizontal. But penis itself is straight. The angle at which it erects is 10 degree below horizontal.


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

A woman cheats cuz she's a dishonest *****, not because you get older. 

Instead of trying to focus you finding someone based on sex, try and step away from the sexual side of things and find someone who would make a good

Wife
Mother
Equal
Friend
And for you - lover. 

Find a girl you find nice/attractive/level headed. Don't even try to kiss her until she seems interested, and you know she's dating material.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

OliveAdventure said:


> A woman cheats cuz she's a dishonest *****, not because you get older.
> 
> Instead of trying to focus you finding someone based on sex, try and step away from the sexual side of things and find someone who would make a good
> 
> ...


wisdom,pure wisdom:smthumbup:


----------

